# How do you age an Emperor Scorpion?



## Anonymity82 (Aug 16, 2011)

How can you tell the age of a Black Emperor? I also have a question about his telson; why would it be almost white? Any of the pics or vids I have seen the scorpions had a darker brown telson. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 16, 2011)

If im not wrong, White telson means its not fully adult and reddish brown telson means its a fully grown adult. Other than this i dun think u can get the exact age of  an emp scorp just by looking at it, think u gotta keep track on ofs its molt since birth. Maybe u can est its instar by its size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my scorpion. I just realized he is dangerously close to the sink edge but fear not for he was there only shortly. I was wondering if anyone could give me a rough estimate of his age. The guy at the pet store was like "uhh... maybe two.." so I am not satisfied with his guess. Thanks!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm this i can not help. If i were u ill just compare the size with other keepers and maybe, just maybe u can est the instar and the age with theirs.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok thanks anyway. I still think he must be on the younger side due to his whitish telson and his smaller size. I know how to check for sex but I'm still not sure about that. I think he's a mail but he doesn't allow me too much time to look at his under belly.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 17, 2011)

instar 5 or 6, unless you have gigantic or dwarf hands


----------



## llamastick (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like it has 2 molts to go.


----------



## signinsimple (Aug 19, 2011)

Hendersoniana and the others got it.  The white stinger means it's not an adult yet.  So you have some growth to look forward to in your scorp.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 19, 2011)

5 or 6 really? I would of thought much younger. I have seen many pics and they seem much larger not to mention the telson is so white. My hands are on the smaller side but not that small.


----------

